
The Joy of Coalholes - smacktoward
https://cheltonia.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/the-joy-of-coalholes/
======
gnufx
It's interesting that I've probably walked over some of those, and not
realized what they were; I thought coal normally went into the cellar through
grilles.

I assume it wasn't the same for such covers, but a lot of ironwork,
specifically railings, in Cheltenham was removed for the (second world) War
Effort. That apparently was never useful for anything other than
propaganda/morale value. I've had the impression that must have been more than
most places, judging by the remnant bases. It doubtless did less damage than
more recent Planners.

